# VW JETTA 3 1.8ICSX USING WATER.



## SMURFRG (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi guys.Im driving a vw mk3 jetta 1.8i csx and with times the water bottle is running low on water.I have to top it up a lot.There is no water leaks on the car as i have already checked.Can u guys maybe give me advise on what the problem could be.Thank you.


----------

